# Work permit application - Legal advice needed



## Pearl (Dec 19, 2009)

My employer applied for a work permit for myself in the first week of November.
It has been about 5 weeks already and application is still under process.
My employer has been to immigration and labour office many times and each time he goes, they just tell him to wait. Is this normal ? Can they keep us waiting for months or they have to decide to accept or reject within some period of time ?

I am a polish professional female in my mid 30s. I have never worked or lived in the UAE before and I am not banned. What is wrong ? I am really worried about this matter. Maybe can someone give some ideas or advice ?

Pearl


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope nothing wrong with you or your documents. My Employer was '' riding '' me for 3 month. Then i did get the visa., labour card , health etc. Good luck.


----------



## Pearl (Dec 19, 2009)

I am quite sure nothing is wrong with me or my documents. So what is the reason it takes so long ? I need to have it done before new year. Pearl


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

A decent PRO, who knows what they are doing, can have the whole thing sorted in a few days. It really shouldn't take weeks, but many emloyers try and handle it themselves without a good knowledge of the system so don't have the correct paperwork.

You can do little apart from ask your emoloyer to treat this as a matter of urgency as you are both breaking the law by you working without residency.

-


----------



## Pearl (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes, I know it sould not take a few weeks, meanwhile It is STILL IN PROCESS,
so no rejected or not approved, just in process. I find it a very strange situation.
My employer went to labour office and immirgration a few times already,
each time to be told to wait. I have no idea what might be wrong, maybe something with papers or his company ? He however applied for other work permits in the past and he says that those got approved within a few days.

Pearl


----------



## foreignerabroad (Dec 24, 2009)

Not sure what the immigration politics is where you are but from my experience, these things usually work with getting any kind of permit 
1. have no criminal record
2. marry a citizen
3. Present yourself as an asset to the country .eg buy big shares, build business, invest
4. if really talented, e.g footballer, singer, runner, etc, opt in to defend the country in a major competition, You will get their passport with no hassles and they will even pay you social benefits
5 Increase their population by bearing children with a local. 

These might sound serious but they are what I have seen work regardless of country or state


----------



## harisnaeem1986 (Nov 20, 2009)

i was offered a job late in october. i completed my paperwork and sent the documents on 3rd november. since then i am waiting for my visa. 

i was asked for my original university degree on 28th november which i sent on 3rd december. 

i have asked my employer a couple of times about the status of the process and they say that its in process and would tell me in few days. 

i dont know what is happening and my greatest worry is my university degree which is also with them. DO THEY REALLY ASK FOR THE ORIGINAL DOCUMENTS.

haris


----------



## merjz (Dec 19, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> A decent PRO, who knows what they are doing, can have the whole thing sorted in a few days. It really shouldn't take weeks, but many emloyers try and handle it themselves without a good knowledge of the system so don't have the correct paperwork.
> 
> You can do little apart from ask your emoloyer to treat this as a matter of urgency as you are both breaking the law by you working without residency.
> 
> -



Hello Elphaba,

Can you suggest any PRO for this kinda work? I have posted similar thread on this forum and sadly there was not a single reply despite of more than 50 views :confused2: 

Just the info of PRO needed who take care of any complications related to work permit.


----------

